# Sycamore Christmas Ornament



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2019)

The club challenge for October was to turn a finial. Will be a month late but here ‘tis. Made of sycamore with Chestnut dyes.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice. Impressive workmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 6, 2019)

William, that's certainly better than I could ever do. Nice job. Next finial I would like to see is one about 12" long, like a De Cristophoro? signature piece. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 6, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> The club challenge for October was to turn a finial. Will be a month late but here ‘tis. Made of sycamore with Chestnut dyes.
> 
> View attachment 173824


That looks great William!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicely done sir....

Is the body hollowed out, or solid? And how tall is it?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2019)

Better late than never! Well proportioned and great color variations. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2019)

Jerry, I would like to see me make one like David too. I’d probably drop it taking it off the lathe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2019)

Marc, good question. I started like I was making a box with a tenon at both ends and hollowed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Marc, good question. I started like I was making a box with a tenon at both ends and hollowed it.
> 
> View attachment 173830



How did you finish it? (Turning off the tenons, putting the finial and top on, etc.)?


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2019)

Tony. After I hollowed and glued the two halves together I used a 5/16 Brad point in the tailstock and drilled all the way through the ornament body. I then removed the tenon on the tail stock side. I sanded and applied dye everywhere I could. I then parted off the tenon on the head stock side. I inserted a dowel through that body and sanded/dyed where the head stock tenon was. I turned and dyed both finials and glued them to the body. I then used Deft lacquer for the protective finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

